# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση Ζακό

## Dimitris2

Καλησπερα ενασ φιλοσ πηρε πριν 1 μερα εναν ζακο 1 χρονου και θελει να μεθει αν
μπορει να τον ε3ημερωσει 
(επειδη τον πηρε απολιβερπουλ)μπορει να μιλισει ελληνικα????

----------


## kilias

Καλησπέρα, αν δει ότι του πέφτει δύσκολη η ελληνική γραμματική και δεν τα βγάζει πέρα θα πρέπει να τον πάει σε φροντιστήριο.  :Anim 59:

----------


## tonis!

οι παπαγαλοι δεν καταλαβαινουντην διαφορα στις γλωσσες .... αν ο φιλος σου ασχοληθει πολυ τοτε θα τον εξημερωσει και θα του μαθει αρκετες λεξουλες.!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εαν το πουλάκι είναι άγριο δεν μπορείς ποτέ να είσαι σίγουρος σε πιο βαθμό θα μπορέσει να το εξημερώσει.Θέλει υπομονή ,επιμονή διάβασμα,και παρατήρηση για να μάθει τη γλώσσα του σώματος του πουλιού.
*Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*

----------


## Dimitris2

μπορειτε να μου πειται καπουσ τροπουσ για να μπορεσει να τον βγαλει απο το κλουβι του για πρωτη φορα??

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το να βγει με ασφάλεια και χωρίς στρες το πουλάκι από το κλουβί δεν είναι μια μεμονωμένη κίνηση ούτε υπάρχουν μυστικά.Είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης και αποδοχής από τη μεριά του πουλιού.Σε ένα άγριο πουλάκι είναι δύσκολο ,θα έλεγα.Προφανώς πετάει οπότε κλειστά παράθυρα και κουρτίνες,πόρτα τουαλέτας και κουζίνας επίσης.Εγώ δεν θα συνιστούσα κάτι τέτοιο πάντως;.Δεν γνωρίζουμε τις αντιδράσεις ενός τέτοιου πουλιού και δεν είναι καναρινάκι.ίσως στην αρχή να μην πετάξει ,δεν ξέρω αν το έχει κάνει η πόσο μεγάλο είναι το κλουβί του.

----------


## Dimitris2

να διεφκρινισω οτι απο εκει που τον πηρε του ειπαν οτι ειναι ηρεμοσ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Για διάβασε και αυτό.
*Πως θα με εμπιστευτεί ο κονουράκος???*

----------


## Dimitris2

παιδια ρι3τε μια ματια σε αυτο το βιντεο!!!
εγγρινεται αυτη την εκπαιδευση???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJaAUvAZC6I
τι πιστευεται εσεισ???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν είμαι ειδικός ούτε μπορώ εγκρίνω πράγματα.Πάντως μετά που το έβγαλε από το κλουβί αμέσως ψαλίδι ,μου φάνηκε λίγο άγαρμπο και το πουλάκι φάνηκε να λαχανιάζει.Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση ήταν το πουλάκι αυτό.Αυτό με το χέρι που του αποσπά την προσοχή (έτσι το κατάλαβα εγώ) και με το άλλο χέρι κίνηση για να ανέβει καλή μου φάνηκε,αλλά ξαναλέω δεν ξέρω πόσο ήρεμο η όχι είναι το πουλάκι.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

γενικά ο τρόπος της φαινόταν πολύ άγαρμπος αλλά είχε αποτέλεσμα.. τώρα κατά πόσο θα μπορέσει ο φίλος σου να τα κάνει.. πρώτα απ'ολα δεν πρόκειται για το ίδιο πουλί. ίσως στο δικό του πουλί όλα αυτά να τα εκλάβει σαν επίθεση και να γίνουν πολύ χειρότερα τα πράγματα.. ποίος ξέρει

----------


## vagelis76

Ένα σοκαρισμένο πουλι,όπως αυτό στο βίντεο έτσι θα αντιδρούσε πιστεύω.Και πόσο μάλλον σε ένα άγνωστο για εκείνο μέρος(όπως δείχνει το βίντεο),το θέμα είναι τί κάνει και πως θα αντιδράσει όταν βρεθεί στο δικό του χώρο και στο κλουβί του που γνωρίσει και θεωρεί κτήμα του.
Αυτές είναι μέθοδοι που βάση έχουν το πανικό και το φόβο και όχι την εμπιστοσύνη,μπορεί να φαίνεται ότι εχουν αποτέλεσμα αλλά δεν έχουν διάρκεια....και φυσικά προσθέτουν τρομερό στρες στο πουλί που είναι ότι χειρότερο για την υγεία του πουλιού.

----------


## Dimitris2

παδια να ρωτησω κατι???ενασ παπαγαλοσ με γαλομενοσ στο χερι με κρεμα απο 8 ημερων μπορει κανεισ να τον βγαλει ε3ω στη φυση(π.χ.σε ενα χωραφι) και να πεταει εδω και εκει αλλα χωρισ να φευγει να επιστρεφει στη ''μαμα'' του(στον ιδιοκτιτη του)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

όχι φυσικά.Προϋποθέτει στενή σχέση με το πουλί.Υπάρχουν βίντεο στο διαδίκτυο που δείχνουν πουλιά ελεύθερα αλλά δεν ξέρω που την εκπαίδευση που τους έχουν κάνει αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν θα γυρίσει.

----------


## Dimitris2

Καλησπερα μια ερωτηση που αφορα τουσ μακαο
ενα κλουβι με 120υ,90μ και 60π(σε cm)ειναι καλο για εναν μακαο???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Καλησπερα μια ερωτηση που αφορα τουσ μακαο
> ενα κλουβι με 120υ,90μ και 60π(σε cm)ειναι καλο για εναν μακαο???


Καλό φαίνεται σαν διάσταση.Αν έχεις και μια φωτο θα ήταν καλύτερα για να καταλάβω.Αν θες να δεις σούπερ κλουβιά βάλε στην αναζήτηση τη λέξεις Montana cages και θα καταλάβεις τι κλουβιά είναι κατάλληλα για μακαο.

----------


## Dimitris2

μακαρι να ειχα τοσο πολυ χορο για να παρω ενα τοσο μεγαλο κλουβι!!!!φοτο δν εχω ρωτησα ετσι απο περιεργια!!!
και Κωνσταντινε δεσ αυτο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q11ST...eature=related μπορω να πετυχω κατι εστω παρομοιο???αν ναι πωσ???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δημήτρη αν ήξερα θα σου έλεγα.Σίγουρα προϋποθέτει εμπειρία και πολύ στενή σχέση εμπιστοσύνης μεταξύ του ανθρώπου και του πουλιού.

----------


## ananda

εμένα πάντως δεν μου άρεσε το όλο "σκεπτικό"
κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε εμείς με το πουλί
όταν το θέλουμε εμείς!
εκτός κι αν κατάλαβα λάθος...

----------


## Dimitris2

δεν ειπα οτι θα κανει το πουλι οτι θελω εγω και οποτε το θελω απλοσ ειναι μια πολυ ωραι ασκηση για το πουλι!!!!!εγω θα χαιρομουν παρα πολυ αμα μπορουσα να κανω τον παπαγαλο μου να με εμπιστευτι τοσο γιατι και ο παπαγαλοσ θα κανει αυτο που φτιαχτικε για να κανει(το να πεταει),και χαρουμενοσ θα ειναι και εγω θα χαιρομε με την χαρα του!!!!!(οπωσ οι γονεισ με τα παιδια τουσ!!!)

----------


## ananda

Δημήτρη...
εννοούσα το σκεπτικό του βίντεο όχι το δικό σου!

----------


## Dimitris2

λογι το σκεπτικο του βιντεο ειναι τα ιδιο!!

----------


## ananda

μάλλον μπερδέψαμε τα βίντεο και τα σκεπτικά
από την αρχή μιλούσα για το βίντεο της εκπαίδευσης  του ζακό και όχι της βόλτας / πτήσης των μακάο!

----------


## Dimitris2

α οκ ναι τα μπερδεψαμε τα βιντεο
παιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε τον καλιτερο τροπο για να εκπαιδευσω εναν ζακο να μιλαει???

----------

